# tata sky hd problem



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys,
Recently i upgraded my setup box to hd. I have sont bravia 32'' full hd tv.
My problem is that i the channels like national geo, discovery, few music channels and couple of more channels are getting 1 inch cut from 2 sides.
It used to not happen before. All hd channels and sports channels work fine.
And even sometimes few programs are viewed in cinema scope.Can any one tell what is the problem. Thanks.


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 12, 2011)

make sure the resolution in HD box and TV  is set to 1080i.
for me every channel fits the screen. I am using samsung 32''


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 12, 2011)

what abt non hd channels like discovery and nat geo do u get them full screen or cinama scope??


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 12, 2011)

my package contains discovery and Natgeo both HD. these two channels are also available as non HD channels. 


if u r talking about black horizontal bars then its common, if there is a vertical cut, then there may be some problem in settings


----------

